

The Cult of Bayes' Theorem - wahnfrieden
http://plover.net/~bonds/cultofbayes.html

======
jmcqk6
Thank you very much for posting this. It is a good reminder that too much time
in a single community can lead to a certain kind of blindness. This was very
jarring article for me to read, and very welcome.

~~~
wahnfrieden
Glad someone else found it helpful.

